# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [adrien239] Un coucou du Luberon

## adrien239

Bonjour

Ciel dgag, froid et Mistral en prvision sur le Luberon pour les jours qui viennent... :8-): 

A des annes lumires du niveau de la majorit du forum je trouve cependant la newsletter et les infos passionnantes... On apprend pas  pas en marchant!

Amateur je suis oblig de gagner du temps au max pour ne pas exploser d'o une recherche constante des softs et des outils les plus rapides possibles pour grer mon site...

Et  part a de toutes ces infos qu'on trouve ici qui me font dcouvrir des mondes inconnus  :8O: 

Adrien

----------

